# Wilier Grand Tourismo or BMC Team machine



## Roubaixalltheway (Oct 19, 2006)

Looking to replace my 2007 S-Works Roubaix with a similar type frame but a little more overall snap. I'm looking at the Wilier Grand Tourismo and the BMC Team Machine. 

Any comments from owners? 

Thanks, George


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks-wise, I can vouch for the Wilier GT....looks sweet. Not a fan of the BMC look.

Here's a link on the GT, if you're researching...and, of course, there's a bunch of pics in the last bunch of pages of the "Calling All Wilier Owners" thread.

BIKE TESTS: WILIER GRAN TURISMO


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm not an owner, but both are very nice. I really like the geometry of the bmc, it feels good and steady. But the GT feels more "planted" and firm on the road. I'd say both have significantly more snap or liveliness to them than roubaix. On the other hand, the roubaix is incredibly plush. Too plush for my liking. 
It sounds like you want a race bike, with a far more refined ride. Specialized doesn't do it for me either. If the budget permits, Colnago or Look might be better candidates. Same with Parlee. The new cdale evo is equally refined and smooth,


----------



## Roubaixalltheway (Oct 19, 2006)

jhamlin38, thanks for the info. 

Think I'm close to pulling the trigger on the Wilier GT. You are correct, the Roubaix is too plush, and EVERYBODY seems to have one now, looking for something more unique and responsive, I'm not a racer, but would like a little more snap when the riding buddies decide its time for a sprint. What Colnago where your thinking of that would be similar to the GT?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

If you can find a Wilier Cento Uno in your budget, don't overlook that. If you need to keep costs down, you might find a 2010 or 2011 model around at sale pricing. It's a race-level bike, but very comfortable. Many people find it comfortable, enough to do centuries. I got lucky and fell into a Cento Uno SL, even though I was looking at the GT. It's a very smooth, buttery race bike. So happy with it!


----------



## Roubaixalltheway (Oct 19, 2006)

Erion929, thanks for the info, I'll give the Cento a look. I don't know too much about the Wilier's other than the GT and the crazy expensive Zero7.


----------

